
27 - dnx
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLRLYPiaAoA
======
zaro
They got it the ai right. It figured in only few minutes we are just monkeys:)

------
justinclift
Hmmm, so how's it going to be immortal/omni-potent if it nukes the
infrastructure it relies on for power/parts/etc? ;p

And yeah... I know I'm being too literal. ;)

